# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Router 6040 ve chai... :D

## aiemphuong

Vì mục đích thoả niềm đam mê bấy lâu nay nên rán mày mò, nghiên cứu làm con Cê en cê mini cho thoả niềm đam mê...
Khổ máy 6040
Ht X 400 , ray NSK LH25, vitme NSK2004
Ht Y 600 , ray THK SNR25, vitme THK2010
Ht Z 160-190, ray THK SNR25, vitme THK1605

Phần điện: step 5p vexta thời Bảo Đại( do chưa rành nên thấy to to là quất...), bt mitsu 1k5, spin 1k5, pc cà tàn...

Khung, mặt bàn, vai, dầm x... Được làm full nhôm hình + nhôm tấm

Tạm đến đây, coi như tạo cái tiêu đề, khi làm xong có cày ra tiền hay ko thì mình ko quan tâm, cái 9 là niềm vui chiến thắng bản thân

Cắt, phay rãnh tấm nhôm dày 20






Giờ mới biết sự kiên nhẫn của e cũng thật phi thường. F1000 stepdow 0.4. Dao d3 cán 4 ...hic :Mad:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, huanpt, Tuấn

----------


## sieunhim

Sao ko quất dao 6 lun. Lúc trc làm con máy nhôm e còn dùng con máy router cầm tay phay lun ý  :Smile:

----------


## aiemphuong

Trước mua con spin 130w thần thánh nên mua dao 4, giờ xài spin to hơn nên bóp bụng xài đỡ... Hic, dưới e dg có lễ nên chưa có j up thêm

----------


## nnk

dao 4 là ngon rồi, mình chơi 3.17 ăn 0.2 f600-800 nè

----------


## aiemphuong

Quánh xong cặp vai, driver lỗi nên cắt bằng cơm lun.   :Wink:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em không phay luôn lỗ để bắt block vào ah. tiện một lần gá có gì cần phay là phải phay luôn . tháo ra rồi muốn phay tiếp phải gá lại lâu lamqs mà nó cung ko chính xác

----------

aiemphuong

----------


## aiemphuong

dạ e lập trình artcam chưa rành lắm nên chưa cho phay lỗ lun, e tính khoan sau ạ, chỗ bắt ray Y còn đôn 1 miếng nhôm nhỏ lên block nữa, e tính phay rãnh trên miếng nhôm đó cho nó khóa block lại.

----------


## audiophilevn

> Quánh xong cặp vai, driver lỗi nên cắt bằng cơm lun.


lúc trước mình phay vai X cũng gần gần thế này, chạy con Maktech thôi nhưng đường phay cũng rất đẹp, mỗi tội nó ồn kinh khủng và chạy không an sâu được , mình chạy deep cut 1 pass 0.3 và F 1200

----------


## aiemphuong

Xong trục Z, thảy lên 500 hình cho có nghị lực mần típ.





Chạy con máy tạm, đấu nối tạm nên ngồi canh như canh ăn trộm... Hic

----------

biết tuốt, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, khoa.address

----------


## aiemphuong

Nay doa dc mấy cái lỗ bulong nhìn cho thẩm mĩ tý. Gặp chút lỗi nên có 1 lỗ ăn phạm.

Camera cùi quá... Hic

----------

CKD, khoa.address, sieunhim

----------


## sieunhim

Topic tên ve chai mà bác chủ làm kỹ thế  :Smile:  mấy lần e định show con máy e chế lên mà thấy xấu hổ quá ko dám show  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

aiemphuong

----------


## aiemphuong

> Topic tên ve chai mà bác chủ làm kỹ thế  mấy lần e định show con máy e chế lên mà thấy xấu hổ quá ko dám show


dạ e mua đồ cũ về dựng con máy mà loay hoay ko bic đặt tựa đề gì, đặt đại ve chai cho vui...hi

----------


## aiemphuong

Cắt tấm nhôm 690 x 395 x 12...
Mỗi ngày e chọn 1 niềm vui, chọc tới chọn lui hết mịa 1 ngày... Kkkk

2 tấm bìa nằm ở đầu máy cố định nhôm hình, tấm giữa làm dầm đáy trục x bắt vitme
đại khái thê này

----------


## hbvitinh

cho hỏi chút là mấy tấm nhôm trắng đó là bác cắt bằng máy cầm tay hay là dùng máy phay vậy ? mình cũng định cắt bằng máy cầm tay nhưng ngán cái vụ sốc lưỡi quá vì nhà không có máy phay.

----------


## hbvitinh

> Cắt tấm nhôm 690 x 395 x 12...
> Mỗi ngày e chọn 1 niềm vui, chọc tới chọn lui hết mịa 1 ngày... Kkkk
> 
> 2 tấm bìa nằm ở đầu máy cố định nhôm hình, tấm giữa làm dầm đáy trục x bắt vitme
> đại khái thê này



cho hỏi chút là mấy tấm nhôm trắng đó là bác cắt bằng máy cầm tay hay là dùng máy phay vậy ? mình cũng định cắt bằng máy cầm tay nhưng ngán cái vụ sốc lưỡi quá vì nhà không có máy phay.

----------


## aiemphuong

Dạ con máy tạm e ht 400 à, e cắt 2 lần ra tấm 600, đã thữ bằng máy cầm tay nhưng nó k vững, k thoát phôi kịp nên mũi dao dính bavia cứng ngắt, cắt bằng cưa lọng cầm tay cũng ok, xong ra đưa vào máy phay liếm nhẹ lại cũng dc, mấy tấm này e cắt trừ hao ra 1ly để sau này còn chỉnh sữa ạ.

----------

hbvitinh

----------


## hbvitinh

Cám ơn aiemphuong mình đi kiếm cái cưa lọng về thử xem sao .

----------


## audiophilevn

Mua lưỡi chuyên nhôm về gắn vô máy cắt đĩa cầm tay, trước khi cắt lấy dầu hoặc nhớt bôi vô là cắt ngọt ngay, cưa lọng cắt mấy miếng nhôm mỏng mỏng thì ok, còn dày tầm 15 mà cắt cưa lọng là không ổn

----------

aiemphuong

----------


## aiemphuong

Cưa lọng thì từng làm rồi, có lưỡi chuyên nhôm, còn cưa dĩa k dám chơi, cắt gỗ nhìu khi nó giựt phát hú hồn, ý e là vậy, an toàn là trên hết, bác nào có cao kiến hữu ích hơn thì e xin ghi nhận ạ.

----------


## sieunhim

Cắt nhôm nhiều cứ bôi nhớt vào ko dính. E toàn cắt = lưỡi gỗ

----------

aiemphuong

----------


## aiemphuong

à dính phôi là e cắt bằng con router cầm tay nhé, còn cưa gỗ gắn lưỡi nhơm e chưa dám thử.
update tý :
xong thêm cái bát, pas, part... (hỏng bic gọi là gì lun). gắn motor trục Z, máy khoan hết pin nên taro bằng tay vậy, mà giờ mới để ý nếu bavia ra sợi như hình dưới thì quay 1 phát xong lun, còn nếu bavia bị đứt hoặc bị kẹt là quay khi nào nặng tay là nhả ngược lại chút. chưa có kinh nghiệm nên thấy thú vị...hihi

----------


## audiophilevn

lấy nhớt xe tra vào đầu mũi taro, gắn vào máy khoan cầm tay mà dùi cho no lẹ, bác ngồi taro nhôm thủ công thế mất bao công sức

----------

aiemphuong

----------


## aiemphuong

dạ e có nói là cây khoan của e nó hết pin, ngồi bùn ko gi làm nên taro bằng tay ạ.
chịu khó quay tay, vận may sẽ đến  :Big Grin:

----------


## hbvitinh

Nghĩ tới cái cảnh ngồi taro bằng tay lúc trước là mình ngán tay chân rụng rời  :Big Grin:

----------


## sieunhim

hồi làm con may nhôm e cũng ráp cái khung h-frame lên rồi lắp con router cầm tay bãi lên phay cắt part (phay thì xài dao 4 me, cắt e xài dao 1me, khoan thì lụm ngoài bãi cái mũi định tâm về định tâm rồi mang ra khoan bàn làm) cả con máy e làm đâu 3-4th gì đó mới xong  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## hbvitinh

> hồi làm con may nhôm e cũng ráp cái khung h-frame lên rồi lắp con router cầm tay bãi lên phay cắt part (phay thì xài dao 4 me, cắt e xài dao 1me, khoan thì lụm ngoài bãi cái mũi định tâm về định tâm rồi mang ra khoan bàn làm) cả con máy e làm đâu 3-4th gì đó mới xong


Mình cũng tính làm kiểu giống bạn nhưng vì tấm nhôm mình mua nó hơi to 900x850 dày khoảng 14 ly nên hơi khó làm trên máy tạm .

----------


## aiemphuong

Ui 900x850x14 vừa kèo làm mặt bàn lun thì ngon, cắt part thì mua tấm khác

1 góc đồ bãi của e... Show chơi chứ k khoe gì đâu nhé.

----------


## hbvitinh

Trùng hợp nhỉ  :Big Grin:  Mình cũng sưu tầm mấy món cũng giống của bạn : khoan + vặn vít + thổi bụi + cưa hiệu makita tất cả toàn xài pin đỡ phải cắm điện lằng nhằng  :Big Grin:

----------


## hbvitinh

> Ui 900x850x14 vừa kèo làm mặt bàn lun thì ngon, cắt part thì mua tấm khác
> 
> 1 góc đồ bãi của e... Show chơi chứ k khoe gì đâu nhé.


Chắc là lấy tấm khác cắt vì mình có 2 tấm, tấm kia cũng kích thước 900x900x20mm nhưng bị lỗ nhiều còn tấm 900x850x14mm thì bị 1 lỗ khoan ở sát viền ngoài để dành làm mặt bàn  :Big Grin:

----------

aiemphuong

----------


## aiemphuong

Vậy ngon rùi, máy e lấy nhôm hình làm mặt bàn vừa làm khung lun, trước kím tấm to làm mặt bàn k có nên mua nhôm hình. Bác gần thành thị mang bản vẽ part ra ng ta chạy cnc ăn công e thấy ngon hơn dựng máy tạm như e. Thấy giá cũng rẻ mà đỡ mất time

----------


## hbvitinh

vì mình mới học vẽ bằng soliworks nên lo là vẽ không chính xác .Ráng tết này luyện thêm rồi mang ra ngoài cho chạy cnc cho nó dẹp :d

----------


## aiemphuong

Bữa cf vs A Giang, a Dương ở cần thơ thì ảnh hỏi mình vẽ bằng gì ?
Hổ thẹn vs bản thân lắm lun, e vẫn vẽ bằng cơm bác ạ. Dân IT mà mẹ bắt bán cfe nên ra thế.

----------


## hbvitinh

> Bữa cf vs A Giang, a Dương ở cần thơ thì ảnh hỏi mình vẽ bằng gì ?
> Hổ thẹn vs bản thân lắm lun, e vẫn vẽ bằng cơm bác ạ. Dân IT mà mẹ bắt bán cfe nên ra thế.


Mình tự học Soliwork chỉ trong vòng hơn 2 tuần là mình vẽ cơ bản được bộ ray + bộ vitme + khung + nhôm hình , cái hơi khó là bộ vitme , bạn muốn nhanh lên web part download về chỉnh sửa lại cho nhanh . https://grabcad.com/library/software/solidworks

----------


## aiemphuong

0cung4 gần xong hết rùi bác...hic

----------


## aiemphuong

1 công 2 chiện, áo vitme + núm vặn máy khoan  :Big Grin:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## aiemphuong

áo gối X, cái gì tận dụng dc thì tận dụng khỏi mua.

----------

huanpt, khoa.address

----------

